# New to Charcoal Drawing



## BlackCabinArt (Apr 11, 2016)

So im new to drawing in general, havent done it sinces grade school. Im currently at school in 3D-Movieproduction, and i found a video of charcoal drawing on youtube and decided to test it out, get the eyes out from the computer and also work on the skills. Find it super fun and relaxing. Absolutly love it. 

These are what ive done since i started 1 week ago. Two of the cigarette portraites are from an Easyrider magazine i have from 1978, the last one is from a portrait i found on google. 

What do you guys think? Any tips? i havent really gone and read about all the different types of charcoal and the pencile ones, but i have sett, mostly i use vines and eraser.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I think your work is quite amazing for someone just getting into it. You must have been really good in grade school!


----------



## BlackCabinArt (Apr 11, 2016)

dickhutchings said:


> I think your work is quite amazing for someone just getting into it. You must have been really good in grade school!


Thank you! I only drew shitty parrots when i was in gradeschool haha. But i was always facinated about people who were amazing at it, i always tought they had this special imagination and where born with the skills and that someone like me couldnt never do that. 

But after more reserach its obvious even they started somewhere.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Exactly. It doesn't take long to build up some skills, enough to be proud to show your work. I just started in September I think. Started out drawing in graphite then colored pencils and now I'm painting in acrylics and loving every second of it.


----------



## BlackCabinArt (Apr 11, 2016)

dickhutchings said:


> Exactly. It doesn't take long to build up some skills, enough to be proud to show your work. I just started in September I think. Started out drawing in graphite then colored pencils and now I'm painting in acrylics and loving every second of it.



Very true!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@BlackCabinArt You got some skills!!! I love them!!

I've only tried charcoal one time, and it wasn't my friend. I didn't do all that great. These are my only charcoal pieces. :wink:


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

It's hard to be neat and tidy with charcoal.


----------



## BlackCabinArt (Apr 11, 2016)

leighann said:


> @*BlackCabinArt* You got some skills!!! I love them!!
> 
> I've only tried charcoal one time, and it wasn't my friend. I didn't do all that great. These are my only charcoal pieces. :wink:


Thank you very much!

Charcoal defintly looks like a buddy of you for sure. I would keep practacing.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

just said:


> It's hard to be neat and tidy with charcoal.


If that had been me drawing with charcoal, the entire page would be covered in it. Nice job LeighAnn.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Maybe one day. There are so many things I want to do...I have a hard time time keeping up with it in my head. :wink:


----------



## hoomachoudhury (May 4, 2016)

BlackCabinArt said:


> So im new to drawing in general, havent done it sinces grade school. Im currently at school in 3D-Movieproduction, and i found a video of charcoal drawing on youtube and decided to test it out, get the eyes out from the computer and also work on the skills. Find it super fun and relaxing. Absolutly love it.
> 
> These are what ive done since i started 1 week ago. Two of the cigarette portraites are from an Easyrider magazine i have from 1978, the last one is from a portrait i found on google.
> 
> What do you guys think? Any tips? i havent really gone and read about all the different types of charcoal and the pencile ones, but i have sett, mostly i use vines and eraser.


Your charcoal drawings looks very professional. However, on the critique note I must suggest you need to work on expressions in your drawings. Expressions become more real when the background is light. Below image is another example of Charcoal drawings.










I found this image on *Artiliving*, a renowned online art gallery. In charcoal drawings, a very professional-looking black-and-white images can be drawn just with a little chunk of charcoal and eraser.

But good work!!


----------



## BlackCabinArt (Apr 11, 2016)

hoomachoudhury said:


> Your charcoal drawings looks very professional. However, on the critique note I must suggest you need to work on expressions in your drawings. Expressions become more real when the background is light. Below image is another example of Charcoal drawings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, both for the kind words and critique! 

You can check my Charcoal folder on my folder, to see my progression, expressions are something im working on


----------

